

A Primer on Web Caching - renownedmedia
http://thomashunter.name/blog/a-primer-on-web-caching/

======
latch
Weird stuff in here...

Makes it sounds like Redis is "closer to the metal" with a lower-level API
than Memcached. Also how can you be "more persistent"...you're either
persisten or not, unless you are being cynical and saying Redis' persistence
is hit or mess?

The idea that caching results from SQL queries to disk won't, in general,
provide gains is silly. Aggregates, complex joins, high offsets, queries that
don't hit indexes and so on can all benefit _greatly_ from having the final
results cached. It isn't the network overhead that you are trying to avoid,
it's the data transformation.

There are other oddities in there.

Out of curiosity, does PHP code really still use interpolation rather than
parameters for queries?

    
    
       [select...where] company_id = " . $this->db->escape($company_id) . "";

~~~
renownedmedia
memcached is not persistent, redis is, therefore, redis is more persistent
than memcached.

The framework the example app is built in provides a (poor) database library,
and that is the method for building SQL queries (I've since moved on to PDO's
parameterized queries).

~~~
latch
Ok, maybe I was being pedantic about the persistence thing, but just to be
clear, I read that in the way that you might say Julia Roberts is more female
than me.

Anyways, we'd need to find an english teacher to see if you can say it or not.

